# New Chicken Coop Under Construction.



## dandmtritt

Hi All,

I'm a new member here and thought I would share pics and progress of my 1st coop build. My family and I are located in Kodiak, AK small remote island just South West of the Kenai Penisula. We have a mild climate comparable to Seattle lots of rain as we are a coastal community, but it does get pretty cold here as well. This is our first adventure with chickens mainly for fun and a hobby for the family. I'm looking for oportunities for after I retire from the military and maybe chicken farming will be the ticket, mainly want to work for myself and this will give me a chance to see how I like chickens. On to the run. It is in the works and the pics attached are the first 2 days of work about 6 to 8 hours worth. The coop will be 6'X6' and the attached run will be 6'X6' so a total of 6'X12'. The front wall is 8' tall and the back wall is 7'6" tall so the roof will be a lean to type with a covering for coop and run out of metal. Planning on a door for the run and coop each, our nesting boxes will be enclosed inside to keep everything warmer than the possible outside temp. We are planning on the 6 Fowl Stuff nesting boxes made from the 5 gallon buckets (if anyone has experiance with these in put would be great), there will be plenty of roosting space of course. We are planning on 10 to 15 birds at this time, trying to plan for losses due to the heavy population of Bald Eagles here. Let me know what you think any suggestions would be great and I'll try to post new pics daily as work continues.
Doug








This is the First wall panel, built on a modular type design.







This is the first wall panel standing in place.







this is the second wall panel standing in place.







This is quiting time at 5:24 pm.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Yay, another Alaskan! I am in eagle river, just north of anchorage. This has been my first winter keeping chickens but so far no troubles with the eagles. We get a few here as well. Welcome to chicken land!


----------



## 7chicks

Welcome Doug. What kind of chickens are you thinking of getting? I have my nest boxes inside as well for the same reasons as you. I'm in Upper Michigan and not real far from Canada. We have a whopping 1 degree so far this morning. Not sure what the temp is with wind chill. Either way - brrr. If you're planning to have 10 - 15 birds, you'll want your run to be bigger when they get full grown. I have my run roofed and fenced so no Eagles or any other opportunistic predator is getting in during the day. Night, the girls are locked in tighter than Fort Knox. Welcome to joining the land of chickenhood. You're going to find it so entertaining and very relaxing.


----------



## dandmtritt

We are currently looking at Silver Laced Wyandottes, Buff Orpingtons, and Black Australorps, or maybe the Golden Comets. I know the run size is smaller they will be allowed out in the yard when we are home and can watch over them and of course when the weather isn't horrible. I'm trying to find breeds that will work well in confinment and are some what docile so they pick on each other and it will allow my kids to interact with them a little better.


----------



## dandmtritt

kahiltna_flock said:


> Yay, another Alaskan! I am in eagle river, just north of anchorage. This has been my first winter keeping chickens but so far no troubles with the eagles. We get a few here as well. Welcome to chicken land!


We have a ton of eagles here in Kodiak. My neighbor had ducks and they got wiped out one by one over a years time. I think the harsh winter we had last year was a large factor in that though. Other friends dont have problems with the eagles. How much does feed cost in Anchorage? Its about $20 for 50# pellets and 50# chick starter at Walmart here. I haven't called our local feed store yet, Kindof scared to do that at this point lol. i'm guessing at least $30 a 50# bag.


----------



## robopetz

Looking awesome. I wish I had the tools to build things. I took years of wood shop in high school and built allot of different things I even went to conventions and competed. Didn't place though. Hahah


----------



## kahiltna_flock

dandmtritt said:


> We have a ton of eagles here in Kodiak. My neighbor had ducks and they got wiped out one by one over a years time. I think the harsh winter we had last year was a large factor in that though. Other friends dont have problems with the eagles. How much does feed cost in Anchorage? Its about $20 for 50# pellets and 50# chick starter at Walmart here. I haven't called our local feed store yet, Kindof scared to do that at this point lol. i'm guessing at least $30 a 50# bag.


I get my food at Alaska mill and feed, it is a little more expensive around $22-$24? I haven't bought it in awhile. I stocked up last fall when it was on sale. Our Walmart doesn't sell feed, they do out in wasilla. Alaska mill and feed mixes their own and I try to buy locally when I can. Are you concerned with the bears? I didn't have any issues last summer. I only started my flock in July. I am concerned with them waking this siring and being hungry. May invest in the electric fencing.


----------



## dandmtritt

@robopetz
The tools used so far for this project are pretty cheap circular saw, battery drill, speed square, framing square, level, and a hammer and chisel. I used the modular type because if I want to sell it before I transfer in the coming years i can put some I-bolts on and drag it out of the yard. If I were staying here for the long haul I would have done it with a conventional style framing.


----------



## dandmtritt

kahiltna_flock said:


> I get my food at Alaska mill and feed, it is a little more expensive around $22-$24? I haven't bought it in awhile. I stocked up last fall when it was on sale. Our Walmart doesn't sell feed, they do out in wasilla. Alaska mill and feed mixes their own and I try to buy locally when I can. Are you concerned with the bears? I didn't have any issues last summer. I only started my flock in July. I am concerned with them waking this siring and being hungry. May invest in the electric fencing.


Those feed prices are very comparable to here which is suprising with layer feed at $24 and chick starter at $27.

Bears yeah they are a concern we have had some hanging around town last fall and all the way up to December. There is a Boar that has gotten pretty smart and has managed to get to 10 foot according to the fish and game guys he's real smart. He got into my empty trach cans and chewed on one of them lol, those cans were within 10 feet of my front door and 45 feet from the coops location. I have a 6 foot fence not sure that will stop something that turn dumpsters over for a living. I may consider electric but I put the coop in a good spot for me to take a shot if need to. There was actually a bear killed here last fall getting into a guys chicken coop. So time will tell.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

There is also a group on Facebook called Alaska farm and food. A lot if folks who have been farming and raising chickens and other animals for years. It helps having people in the same geographic area to help answer questions too. You have to send in a 'request' to join. It's nice to have multiple sources of info.


----------



## Keith

Looks like you are off to a great start! Look forward to watching the progress.


----------



## dandmtritt

Got some more work done over the past couple days. Major goal was to get the coop and run roofed and I finished that up tonight with the help of the floodlights out back lol. I'll post a pick of the roof tomorrow. Goal for tomorrow is flooring and maybe some walls and if my sheet metal guy gets my other in bent for the trim around the roof that would be great.








This is the framing for the floor.







The roof rafters in place.







1x4 boards that tin roof will be screwed to.







Eves trimmed with 2x6 treated lumber.


----------



## dandmtritt

Of course it started raing sometime last night but thats ok cause the roof is on. Still have to do the eave trim across the front and down the sides.

Green tin standing seam roof I got from a local roofer.


----------



## rob

looking great, looking foreward to seeing it complete.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

dandmtritt said:


> Of course it started raing sometime last night but thats ok cause the roof is on. Still have to do the eave trim across the front and down the sides.
> 
> Green tin standing seam roof I got from a local roofer.


You have no snow....


----------



## dandmtritt

Thanks Rob I'm looking forward to completion as well. 

Yeah no snow it was a different story last year. This year has been a more typical Kodiak winter rain broken up by some clear cloudless cold days with some snow here and there.


----------



## dandmtritt

Well we had a break in the rainy weather and had a good solid 4 days of clear cold below freezing weather. We got some good progress made to include the flooring plywood down, all four walls framed and two walls covered with osb. So this morning get up to a blizzard so I'm on hold for a bit I guess. Below are pics of the progress. I was able to aquire some old green house double pane windows just the glass no frame for $5 each so there will be two windows and a 2' 6" inch wide door in the front, and of couse a small door for the ladies to get into their run which is 12"X18". The run will also have a 2'X6" door as well and I will be using 1/2" harware cloth to fence in the run from bottom to top.








3/4" tongue and groove plywood flooring down.







Back wall up. With my #1 helper Clay. He's a trooper as long as he can work with Dad he don't ever complain. Not sure why he's leaning lol. 







Inner wall up with door for hens and window opening framed. With helper #2 Emma not so much a trooper once her hands get cold she's gone lol.







Outer Wall framed and up. This wall has a window.







Front wall framed and up, this wall has the door opening.







Back wall with OSB Sheathing up and done.







End wall sheathed with OSB. I'll cut the window hole out later.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Very nice. I wish mine had windows. Oh well,it was free. They don't spend too much time in there when its light out anyway. Great progress.


----------



## TheLazyL

dandmtritt said:


> ... With my #1 helper Clay. He's a trooper as long as he can work with Dad he don't ever complain. Not sure why he's leaning lol.


Well maybe Clay is standing straight and it's the coop that's leaning? 

The build quality looks like you do construction for a living. Excellent job.


----------



## rob

coming on great, looks nice and solid.


----------



## profwirick

dandmtritt said:


> Well we had a break in the rainy weather and had a good solid 4 days of clear cold below freezing weather. We got some good progress made to include the flooring plywood down, all four walls framed and two walls covered with osb. So this morning get up to a blizzard so I'm on hold for a bit I guess. Below are pics of the progress. I was able to aquire some old green house double pane windows just the glass no frame for $5 each so there will be two windows and a 2' 6" inch wide door in the front, and of couse a small door for the ladies to get into their run which is 12"X18". The run will also have a 2'X6" door as well and I will be using 1/2" harware cloth to fence in the run from bottom to top.
> 
> 3/4" tongue and groove plywood flooring down.
> 
> Back wall up. With my #1 helper Clay. He's a trooper as long as he can work with Dad he don't ever complain. Not sure why he's leaning lol.
> 
> Inner wall up with door for hens and window opening framed. With helper #2 Emma not so much a trooper once her hands get cold she's gone lol.
> 
> Outer Wall framed and up. This wall has a window.
> 
> Front wall framed and up, this wall has the door opening.
> 
> Back wall with OSB Sheathing up and done.
> 
> End wall sheathed with OSB. I'll cut the window hole out later.


I'm jealous! wish I had those helpers...and your evident skill! 
questions: it's fee standing. is wind a factor? 
you have it up a little, with a wooden floor. Will you put hay or something on the floor? cleaning is the question here. 
(I'd like to build an "old folks home ". my chicks haven't even started laying and I'm already worried about their retirement!)


----------



## dandmtritt

We get alot of rain where I'm located and my yard is flat and likes to pond up some in a couple areas so thats why its a little up off the ground. Yes wind is a factor but its in a sheltered area and Im' not very worried about the wind mainly due to its weight. The wood floor will be covered with some smooth viynl flooring (this will prevent moisture and smell from getting into the plywood) with about 4" of wood shavings I'm going to use the deep liter method that way major cleaning happens less frequently. In the run the opens areas down by the ground will have hardware cloth laid in the corners to prevent predators from digging under, then a layer of clean washed gravel about 3" to 4" worth then some commercial landscape fabric and 4" to 5" of sand. This will promote drainage from above and under.


----------



## profwirick

dandmtritt said:


> We get alot of rain where I'm located and my yard is flat and likes to pond up some in a couple areas so thats why its a little up off the ground. Yes wind is a factor but its in a sheltered area and Im' not very worried about the wind mainly due to its weight. The wood floor will be covered with some smooth viynl flooring (this will prevent moisture and smell from getting into the plywood) with about 4" of wood shavings I'm going to use the deep liter method that way major cleaning happens less frequently. In the run the opens areas down by the ground will have hardware cloth laid in the corners to prevent predators from digging under, then a layer of clean washed gravel about 3" to 4" worth then some commercial landscape fabric and 4" to 5" of sand. This will promote drainage from above and under.


wonderful plan! now I can imagine the entire lovely house/coop. 
I appreciate your taking time to help me think my own issues through.


----------



## dandmtritt

Well after a blizzard on Monday with 8" of snow of course as usual it warmed up and started raining for three days ahhh. I got something done today while the rain let up and it was just misty out. I installed the metal trim down the sides of the roof and across the front of the roof. The roof is complete now. So hopefully we have mist tomorrow and no rain so I can finish up the osb on the walls.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Here I am noticing your lance camper in the background. I have one as well. Home away from home during the summer. Weather sure has been nuts all around Alaska I guess. We finally got a few inches of snow, warmed back up to 33. Might get freezing rain tonight, gross. Your coop is looking great.


----------



## dandmtritt

kahiltna_flock Thats my neighbors slide in actually. I have a small yard and that how close his garage and his parents appartment is.


----------



## dandmtritt

Woke up to blues and pink skies and what happens as soon as I get my tools out rain ahhh. So I sucked it up and got slightly wet thanks to some good wind it was just a few showers on and off. I finished up the osb exterior sheathing, cut the window openings, door opening, and the hens door opening out. I then moved inside and started putting up osb on the interior. I have three walls to go in there and the ceiling then that will be done.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

dandmtritt said:


> kahiltna_flock Thats my neighbors slide in actually. I have a small yard and that how close his garage and his parents appartment is.


Ah, gotcha. Well, they have a nice camper and your going to have an awesome coop.


----------



## dandmtritt

Ok the weather has been very wet and rainy for several days not to mention I had to work late several times lately. I have most of the house wrap up but of course ran out before I got done. The ice is finally melted off the rough cut lumber for doing my window frames. So I managed to get the two window installed and trimmed out on the interior. Weather permitting tomorrow will be tar paper finished on sheathing and maybe the chicken's door will get trimmed out.








1st Window Installed.







2nd Window Installed.


----------



## robopetz

Coming along very nice, thanks for sharing your progress!


----------



## Westelle

Wow...I am impressed. What is the material around the inside of the window?... before the window is put in?I didn't do that. also...I didn't put wrap on...so what will happen to the osb...I put siding panels up over the osb...and caulked...haven't finished caulking...so didn't finish...thought I hadvto do that and painting when it gets warmer...


----------



## dandmtritt

Its called Typar, it works like tar paper or some call it building felt. I had the other stuff left over from my house so thats why I used it I will be finishing off the other areas with tar paper. Its purpose is to prevent moisture from contacting the sheathing but allowing vapor from the interior to pass through and out ( won't let water in but will allow it out). I live in a very wet and windy place so its a must here. If there is prolonged moisture against OSB it will expand get real mushy and the rot out pretty quickly. OSB is a great strong product that uses all the extra small stuff that would normally be waste but its true down fall is moisture. If you live in a area that gets warm and it can have time to dry between rain falls you shouldn't have any problems for quite some time.


----------



## TheLazyL

Been 9 days since the last update...I CAN"T WAIT THAT LONG! UPDATE PLEASE!


----------



## Righteousrich

Very nice, can't wait to see the completed coop!


----------



## dandmtritt

Heres some new pics of the current progress. I had to work late a few days last week so didn't have time to get as much done as I'd like but I did finish one windows outer trim last Saturday and I also finished the door and the interior door trim yesterday. I used some cedar for the backing and the lighter trim is our local Sitka Spruce from the saw mill.








Window Trim Complete.








Here's the Finished Door.


----------



## robopetz

Thanks for sharing all this, coming along VERY nice!


----------



## dandmtritt

Hi all my family and I went on vacation for a couple weeks and now that we are home its back to work because in 10 days the chicks will be here oh boy. Today my son and I made our brooder. As you can see its a ohio or hover brooder. I chose this style because we don't have a garage pr big enough indoor space to raise them so they will be in their coop from day 1. The brooder is 2' X 2' and is 18"s tall with 4" legs. It will support up to 50 chicks. I installed 2 light sockets and currently have two 125 watt heat lamps in there. I have to do some trial and error with the bulbs to see whats going to work because its still pretty cold here especially on the clear days. There is a 4" lip at the top so i will fill that with wood shavings for insulation. The coop is pretty much ready jfor the chicks I will be finishing the siding later in the summer and the Ill be working on the run while they are brooding.








This is the top view








This is a lower side shot








This is the inside


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Very nice! Hope you had a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Righteousrich

Looking good!


----------



## dandmtritt

Today was a very productive day we had some beautiful weather today and its light out until after 9pm one of the great things about Alaska. Today I got the chickens door done minus fixing up a way to open it. Im planning on doing a automatic setup with a drapery motor, dc timer, motorcycle battery, and a solar panel trickle charger. I also got the door done for the run and a couple other piddly things as well. Tomorrow Im going to try to finish up the corner trim boards if i can get to the sawmill in time to get a couple more boards. Ill post more pics as i get things done.








Chicken's door guide rails.







Rabbited groove for door to slide up and down in.







The door is just a piece of 1" X 14" rough cut lumber.







View of door installed.







View from outside.







Finished run door.


----------



## ReTIRED

LOOKING FINE.

I don't like your "brooder" much....because the lights face each other....which SEEMS self-defeating
and .... not as much benefit..... to the chicks....OTHERWISE GOOD.

BUT...that said...I haven't USED _that brooder_ either. So...I'm just "speculating". !!! *Ha-Ha !!!
GOOD JOB DONE !!!
*I'm a bit lazier.........
well..MAYBE NOT lazy...just TIRED.
*Ha-Ha !!! ( *_an old man _*)
*-ReTIRED- ( getting sleepy again.....Ha-Ha !!! ) 
*P.S. *LOOKING FORWARD to seeing MORE of THIS THREAD *! THANKS !*


----------



## dandmtritt

The brooder is a very old design came up with by Ohio University back in the 1950s. The original design is a 4' X 4' design with two 250 watt heat lamps facing each other. This size brooder will support 250 to 300 chicks. My 2' X 2' will easily support 50 chicks. The bulbs face each other because this system is designed to heat the air and allow the chicks to self regulate by finding their happy warmth place. This will allow me to brood them outside in the coop from day 1. The best part of this system is it uses much less electricity than a traditional brooder. Google ohio or hover brooder and you will find a ton of info a out it and the advantages.


----------



## ReTIRED

dandmtritt said:


> The brooder is a very old design came up with by Ohio University back in the 1950s. The original design is a 4' X 4' design with two 250 watt heat lamps facing each other. This size brooder will support 250 to 300 chicks. My 2' X 2' will easily support 50 chicks. The bulbs face each other because this system is designed to heat the air and allow the chicks to self regulate by finding their happy warmth place. This will allow me to brood them outside in the coop from day 1. The best part of this system is it uses much less electricity than a traditional brooder. Google ohio or hover brooder and you will find a ton of info a out it and the advantages.


*VERY INTERESTING ! THANKS *for the Clarification AND Information ! 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## dandmtritt

Well we had another great day of beautiful day of weather so i was able to get some work done. This is the part I've been waiting to do for awhile now because its starting to look complete and complete is good. Its also the part that makes it look real good. The siding is 1" X 6" rough sawn sitka spruce from our local sawmill. I got the front side done and a little bit of one other side. Hope y'all like it.








Front side done yeah.


----------



## ReTIRED

*VERY NICE !!!*
(I'd consider moving myself into THAT....._except...._You're WHERE the "snow-flies"....We had "snow-flurries" today here..._again..._ in New Mexico...but...at least the COLD WIND was a wee-bit _slower _*! Ha-Ha !!! *)
IF YOUNGER....I'd _DEFINITELY _try *ALASKA !!!
*( when I WAS younger....I DID Colorado for 20+ years.-)
MOSTLY GOOD YEARS !

*GREAT JOB !!! 
*(keep the pictures coming....ENJOYABLE ! )
-ReTIRED-


----------



## ReTIRED

dandmtritt said:


> We have a ton of eagles here in Kodiak. My neighbor had ducks and they got wiped out one by one over a years time. I think the harsh winter we had last year was a large factor in that though. Other friends dont have problems with the eagles. How much does feed cost in Anchorage? Its about $20 for 50# pellets and 50# chick starter at Walmart here. I haven't called our local feed store yet, Kindof scared to do that at this point lol. i'm guessing at least $30 a 50# bag.


*NOTE: *Worth checking: OUR local WalMart sells *40 lb. bags* rather than the "_normal" _50 lb bags. BE SURE you check...because they LOOK the same.
*BEST REGARDS,* 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Wow, that is coming along beautifully. Love it!


----------



## dandmtritt

ReTIRED said:


> *NOTE: *Worth checking: OUR local WalMart sells *40 lb. bags* rather than the "_normal" _50 lb bags. BE SURE you check...because they LOOK the same.
> *BEST REGARDS,*
> -ReTIRED-


I checked a couple days ago they actually get their feed from the mill in Anchorage and its in 50# bags. Thanks for the heads up. On ething thats going to stink is I'm going to have to stock pile some feed because walmart runs low on a regular basis and our feed store doesn't keep everything stocked at all times. Sometimes theres a week in between shipments that they have no feed. Walmart is better keeping it stocked though so i will just have to pay close attention to both places supply. I also have to figure out which I'm going to use crumbles or pellets.


----------



## ReTIRED

When the chickens are younger...I prefer using _crumbles_.
After the pullets begin laying steadily, I switch them over to _pellets_.
There is LESS WASTE with the pellets....so a dollar goes a little further, in my opinion.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I bought crumbles once, never again.( except for the babies) they made a huge mess all over. They don't seem to have an issue with the pellets. Good idea on the stockpiling. I did that this winter. You never know if we will cut cut off from supplies.


----------



## dandmtritt

I have exactly what you have both said many other times. I'm leaning toward pellets for sure just for cleanliness and to save a few bucks. My question is this why do you guys think crumbles are so popular? Is it just the fact the manufacturer knows theres a bunch of waste and that waste in the end makes them more money or are there any actual benifits to feeding crumbles? I figure in the begining it would cost the manufaturer more for pellets because of specialized equipment. I also read about people having picky hens and they are switching to this and that trying to please their birds. In my opinion my birds will get what I give them and they are gonna have to live with it. One awesome thing I found out a couple days ago is our local Safeway every morning they set out boxes of scap vegtables they pull from the produce dept. for free for people who have chickens year round. I thought that was pretty awesome.


----------



## dandmtritt

More nice weather here in Kodiak so nice weather means more work done. I finished siding on another side then almost half of another so one And a half to go. Should be able to finish up today with the siding then onto the run this weekend.








Northern wall with window done.







Run side wall almost half done.


----------



## Righteousrich

Turning out very nice. I love making coops, have one for sale now, but I don't want to make any more till this one sells. Already know what I want to build next!


----------



## ReTIRED

With the Framework and Roof that you have....it should be simple, cheap, and easy to expand this Coop to the South... if ever the need arises.
*GOOD WORK !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## dandmtritt

Yeah its very possible to extend it but i will likely not ever extend it. I know this chicken thing will be addicting but i cant have anymore than i start with because i will be moving in the next couple years back to nc after I'm done with the military. So Im limited to what i can do i also have a small lot a little over a 1/4 acre.


----------



## rob

thats lokking realy good, and a great job as well


----------



## dandmtritt

rob said:


> thats lokking realy good, and a great job as well


Thanks I'll be posting some more pictures this evening. I love being at this stage of a project because everything is coming together and the finishing touches that make it look complete are finally here.


----------



## dandmtritt

Guess who got here last night, well our baby chicks thats who. All are well and full of energy and the Ohio brooder is working like a charm. 90 degrees in the middle underneath and around 50 degrees around the outside and they are in and out and here and there. Pure awesomeness


----------



## robopetz

Coop is looking fabulous. Those lil chicks will love it. Congrats on the babies!


----------



## dandmtritt

robopetz said:


> Coop is looking fabulous. Those lil chicks will love it. Congrats on the babies!


Funny things is they love it now that's where they are living. We don't have space indoors to brood them so they are already living in their coop. They seem to like it just fine and that's good.


----------



## robopetz

Nice! They fit in just well then =)


----------

